# Time to apply



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Swan, Grouse, and Crane applications now open.

I have two points for Swan and Crane. Based on 2018 odds seems like a pretty good chance to draw. I have attached the odds pictures and the link. https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/uplandgame/18_swan_crane_grouse_odds_report.pdf

Hope I draw on Swan this year. I am going to hunt them out of my float tube.

Who thinks I will draw with 2 points?


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

MallardFlew said:


> Swan, Grouse, and Crane applications now open.
> 
> I have two points for Swan and Crane. Based on 2018 odds seems like a pretty good chance to draw. I have attached the odds pictures and the link. https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/uplandgame/18_swan_crane_grouse_odds_report.pdf
> 
> ...


You will draw. It is usually every other year.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

They upped the tags to 2750 this year. I’d bet most guys with 1 point draw. I wish people would quit posting reminders. All they are doing is hurting their odds at drawing


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> They upped the tags to 2750 this year. I'd bet most guys with 1 point draw. I wish people would quit posting reminders. All they are doing is hurting their odds at drawing


I agree!. Hey, don't forget that the MEGA MILLIONS LOTTO is going to drawn soon!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I agree!. Hey, don't forget that the MEGA MILLIONS LOTTO is going to drawn soon!!!!


Only a measly 95 million, around 60 million if you take the cash option, and then only 30 million after taxes.

But that is 30 million that is just walking around money and you don't have to pay any more taxes on it unless you do something foolish like invest it.

You might even be able to afford some of those auctioned hunts that Utah has.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

You’ll draw for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

sheepassassin said:


> They upped the tags to 2750 this year. I'd bet most guys with 1 point draw. I wish people would quit posting reminders. All they are doing is hurting their odds at drawing


Most people that are going to put in have already decided and I would hardly think that a little blip on a forum page would draw enough attention to affect my odds... not to mention the hunting community in general could benefit from more sportsmanship and humanity. We all do the same thing and enjoy it... why not help one another enjoy the sport we are passionate about?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Because we have enough people applying every year that really have no business applying to begin with. Social media has destroyed hunting and advertising to thousands of people that there’s even more tags to apply for right now, doesn’t help us at all.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, don’t tell anyone about the secret swan application period. The DWR didn’t send an email out to everyone on their list and also postcards. 

Shhhhhh. Let’s keep this draw just among the 13 of us that will read this thread!


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Perhaps those people you "view" as having no business doing so just need YOU to help and educate instead of b&m.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> Yeah, don't tell anyone about the secret swan application period. The DWR didn't send an email out to everyone on their list and also postcards.
> 
> Shhhhhh. Let's keep this draw just among the 13 of us that will read this thread!


I wonder if it's possible for me to make a comment that you don't feel the need to reply to... hmmm....?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> I wonder if it's possible for me to make a comment that you don't feel the need to reply to... hmmm....?


Every once in a while it is necessary to inject some reality into discussions. Forgive me.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> Every once in a while it is necessary to inject some reality into discussions. Forgive me.


What about the other times?


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

You might want to notify KSL too, they posted a story about the application period. Maybe the Russians are involved too?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Oh god, come on guys. We all know the UWN is the biggest social media outlet used for posting swan app time. 

Sheep, I’d much rather any guy on here get a swan tag than one of those hippy autobon people getting even more tags trying to keep tags from swan hunters.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

```

```



utahbigbull said:


> Sheep, I'd much rather any guy on here get a swan tag than one of those hippy autobon people getting even more tags trying to keep tags from swan hunters.


I highly doubt that's really an issue. I don't think many birders that would sit through a hunter Ed course, buy a combination license every year, just to apply for a swan tag. They have a hard enough time donating any of their money to conservation or birds groups. The odds of them donating $63 every year to get a tag is even much lower


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> What about the other times?


Here I was thinking I have been really nice to you lately? You're not going to ask me to go to counseling now, are you? I'm sorry.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think it matters that much anyway if folks know about the application period. It's been taking about 3 points to draw in the past, at least that is what it took me to get a tag last year.


Oh ya, it isn't a "slam dunk" hunt either! I got educated real quick! First Swan I have ever drawn. I'm glad I drew, it gave me the drive to take up waterfowl hunting again after 15 years of not hunting swamp birds.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Think the results will come out this week or next?


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Humpy said:


> Think the results will come out this week or next?


I will be checking the card daily to find out.


----------

